# Can rats eat this?



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello, I would like to know if this is safe for rat consumption. I would like to feed my rats some wheat cereal crackers, in moderation. I'm hoping you could give me some insight.

The ingredients are:

Wheat flour
Wholemeal flour
Vegetable oil(palm)
Sugar
Malt extract (contains barley)
Salt
Vitamins and minerals,
yeast
tapioca flour
They've already eaten a few bits, but I just want to make sure it's alright for them to keep eating. They also contain some food conditioners.

Thank you!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh and another thing is, I've given my rats a little soft-boiled egg to eat. I hope that was okay.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Both of those sound ok for treats if given once in a while.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you for your answer


----------



## Malcolmratdad (Mar 29, 2012)

Teeny bits of egg and cracker should be fine just not too much.


----------



## Axelmyrat (Dec 5, 2010)

I gave Axle a bit of boiled egg for the first time today. It was well liked!


----------

